# Stelvin (Screw) Capper



## zonta223 (May 2, 2007)

Hi
Anyone using a stelvin capper??
Looking to buy one as cheaply as possible.
any suggestions


Anton


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2007)

Never even heard of 1 zonta!


----------



## bmorosco (May 2, 2007)

Nope don't know what it even is...


----------



## Dean (May 2, 2007)

They are not widely used in North America just yet, and the cost is typically way out of reach for the small winery out here. Even some of the better pneumatic corkers are way less than stelvin cappers.

I'm sure they will come down in price as we get caught up here, but right now, you Aussies are leading the revolution in screw caps.


----------



## smurfe (May 2, 2007)

Aren't Stelvin Cappers used to screw cap the commercial bottles? We had a post a while back where someone (Waldo I believe) was saving screw cap bottles. I didn't think the caps George sold would work on a commercial bottle. I believe they need a Stelvin Capper to recap if I remember correctly.


----------



## geocorn (May 2, 2007)

The big upside to the home wine maker is that as commercial wineries move to the screw caps, the demand on natural cork will drop and so will the prices. In the not to distant future, we should be able to use 100% natural cork for similar prices to the agglomerate we now use.


----------

